# Watch this funny vid/help a cause please!!



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
This is a vid for a contest by the kansas credit unions. My bud made it to fund college, and it would be great if you guys would take a look. The prize is 5000 bucks and is determined by the most views on the vid. Here it is-But dont watch the other ones! It wont help him if you do!




Thanks!:hail:


----------

